# McDonalds



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

I was going thru the drive-thru the other day at McDonald's and noticed that they have a fully automated fountain drink system. All the employee did was push a button and the machine did the rest up to putting the lid on it. 
I heard a while back that some drive thru's are even being outsourced. 
How much longer till restaurants are fully automated?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Well maybe the automatedsystem will understand English and how to count money correctly.


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

And to stay consistent the computers screw up more than the occasional order!:mrgreen:


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

triton54s said:


> I was going thru the drive-thru the other day at McDonald's and noticed that they have a fully automated fountain drink system. All the employee did was push a button and the machine did the rest up to putting the lid on it.
> I heard a while back that some drive thru's are even being outsourced.
> How much longer till restaurants are fully automated?


Actually, they've had that in service for many years. Each button is programmed for a certain volume of liquid. For example, button 1 would despence a small cup worth of drink, and so forth. It's always amazed me how accurate it is. I mean right down to the amount of carbon fiz that reaches the point of not actually overflowing the cup.


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

I've seen those before but this one got the cup out of the cup dispenser and takes it on a track to the ice dispenser, fills it with ice then tracks it over to the fountain and fills the cup up.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Haven't seen one of those yet....sounds futuristic man.....


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

It is especially for Montana. It seems up here that we are one of the last places to advance.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

triton54s said:


> I've seen those before but this one got the cup out of the cup dispenser and takes it on a track to the ice dispenser, fills it with ice then tracks it over to the fountain and fills the cup up.


Great! No more need for teens or losers that just muck things up.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> Great! No more need for teens or losers that just muck things up.


Uh who d'ya think programs those things...............:mrgreen:


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

scooter said:


> Uh who d'ya think programs those things...............:mrgreen:


Not dumb ass teens that can't make change or losers.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes - been there for years. I always ask for no ice, so they have to manually add a bit more to fill the cup.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

triton54s said:


> It is especially for Montana. It seems up here that we are one of the last places to advance.


Try living in Alaska. We use to get commercials for stores that were not even in the state. Or the, "Not available in Alaska" discloser.

What part of Montana are you in? I'm in the Flathead Valley.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

scooter said:


> Uh who d'ya think programs those things...............:mrgreen:


They actually train little teams of fleas.

The cups are harnassed to the fleas who are trained to pull the cups along the track. Then the foreman flea pushes the button to fill the cup.

Of course the lids are too big for the fleas to handle, and that is why the human staff has to step in at that point.

The fleas are so small that you can't actually see them.

Standard behavior modification is used to train the fleas.

Saves a lot of time for the human staff, and the fleas work for just room and board on a dog they keep in the back.

Very cheap labor.



WM


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

See, you learn something new everyday and this I didn't know.


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Try living in Alaska. We use to get commercials for stores that were not even in the state. Or the, "Not available in Alaska" discloser.
> 
> What part of Montana are you in? I'm in the Flathead Valley.


I'm in the Bitteroot. We get commercials down here for restaurants and stores that arent any where around this part of Montana. 
When I first started coming up here to visit, the movie releases at the theaters were even a bit behind the other states.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Drinks are the biggest scam going at fast food restaurants unless you ask for no ice. A 12 oz can of soda will fit in a medium, large and giant sized cup and it will appear full. It's all a matter of how much ice is added. Most fast food cups have an ice line on them.


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

Its all about the bottom line. If that saves them $.02 per cup at how many thousands of cups of soda they sell a day.


----------

